# Saginaw powerbike build



## LUKE135 (Jan 13, 2022)

Well here is what I'm starting with. Left to die in a midwest farm trash pile. I think I'll call it the Phoenix.


----------



## LUKE135 (Jan 13, 2022)

Usable parts sandblasted. Let's go to work..


----------



## LUKE135 (Jan 13, 2022)

Premiliary fitup. Original shaft bushings gone. These ball bearing flange bearings will get up and running. I'll recreate the originals later


----------



## LUKE135 (Jan 13, 2022)

Ok missing brackets roughed in. The coaster brake brackets will take some time to get right. I'm working from internet pics.


----------



## LUKE135 (Jan 13, 2022)

Fender fit up. Not quite the radius I'm looking for. We will correct that.. git her done..some people ask. why I like resurrecting old rusty junk. Well get busy building or get busy dying..


----------



## LUKE135 (Jan 13, 2022)

Fender fit up in progress


----------



## LUKE135 (Jan 20, 2022)

The coaster brake hub and brackets were missing. I bought a hawthorne hub on ebay and built the mount brackets. Next step is mounting a 32 tooth sprocket to the hub.


----------



## Rusthound (Jan 21, 2022)

Looks good  I would not mind a rusty crusty unit to restore myself...


----------



## Boris (Jan 21, 2022)

Appears that "Phoenix" is in very capable hands. Thanks for sharing your project as it progresses. Nice set of skills you've acquired. Is finished fender to be a curved steel plate as seen in first post, or are you elaborating on original design with an arched fender? Also, was the bike frame that we're seeing, found with the deck etc.?


----------



## LUKE135 (Jan 22, 2022)

Pics on the net tell me that a curved fender is original. I'll go with that. The bike frame is just a placeholder as it's a 1960s schwinn. I need a bike from the 1930s or 1940s to get it right. The price of these bikes is too high for my social security budget. I'll make a frame from scratch. Pics are a cheapo frame jig from previous builds


----------



## LUKE135 (Jan 22, 2022)

Rusthound said:


> Looks good  I would not mind a rusty crusty unit to restore myself...



Craigslist delivers for me. Some times is just dumb luck to find rusty treasures. Pics are a few I've found


----------



## Rusthound (Jan 22, 2022)

Some great finds.. Criagslist here is only good for a free cat or some old furniture..


----------



## Rusthound (Jan 22, 2022)

Rusthound said:


> Some great finds.. Criagslist here is only good for a free cat or some old furniture..


----------



## LUKE135 (Jan 24, 2022)

Back on the powerbike. The 32 tooth sprocket is mounted to the coaster brake and getting the chains fitted up
The big stuff is mostly done. I have a kickstart continental aa7 which is the correct motor. Wondering should I leave this project rusty patina of finish it out with fresh paint. Well see..


----------



## LUKE135 (Jan 25, 2022)

Motor sitting in place. New center stand started. Lower mount done and fender placement in progress.  I think the vbelt pully is too small. A 6" should be correct


----------



## LUKE135 (Jan 26, 2022)

Fender mount and center stand done


----------



## LUKE135 (Feb 1, 2022)

Back on the powerbike resurrection. Clutch belt and pulley installed. The tension is achieved by shimming the motor as the holes are not slotted. I'm going to use this Briggs model 8 for now as the continental aa7 I have has a worn out rod and crank. Anybody have these parts?


----------



## LUKE135 (Apr 20, 2022)

Scored a original continental powerbike motor on ebay. Paid too much for it but I'll be under 1k when this built is done


----------



## LUKE135 (Apr 20, 2022)

This is the bike I'll be using for the powerbike build. Once craigslist delivers..


----------



## LUKE135 (Apr 20, 2022)

The motor was missing the kickstart clutch so I made one. The pawl and housing are briggs pull start and the gear is from a ford starter. A little machine work and weld and were good to go.


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Apr 20, 2022)

Great crust match! Love the Aviation related badge too.


----------



## LUKE135 (Jun 11, 2022)

Making progress.


----------



## LUKE135 (Jun 11, 2022)

The drive train


----------



## LUKE135 (Jun 12, 2022)

Well we're up on wheels


----------



## LUKE135 (Jun 12, 2022)

Up on wheels cont;
I rode it on the driveway. All is good so far. I need to move the seat back a few inches and mount the engine.


----------



## LUKE135 (Jun 27, 2022)

1st shakedown ride today. Chains need adjusting and the gearing is too low. Need a larger sprocket feeding the rear wheel sprocket. The forks are wobbly and flexing. Probably from being a piece of yard art for 4 decades. I'll try to find some stronger forks from the same era.


----------



## LUKE135 (Jun 27, 2022)

Having the I'd tag is a big plus on this project. 
My brother wants to put a heated up 212cc predator on it and bring it to Bonneville speed week. It would be hilarious to bring it to tech inspection.


----------

